
Theranos Offers Shares for Promise Not to Sue - coloneltcb
https://www.wsj.com/articles/theranos-offers-shares-for-promise-not-to-sue-1490301856
======
ceejayoz
"Sorry we dumped a pile of shit on you. Would more shit help?"

------
seehafer
Late stage investors evidently think they're pot committed.

~~~
colinplamondon
That or $0.02 on the dollar in bankruptcy court.

------
fnbr
What value do the shares have? Isn't Theranos going bankrupt?

~~~
simplicio
It's closed its labs and fired much of the staff, so it seems likely it'll go
bankrupt, but I don't think they have yet.

But I guess from the perspective of an investor, you can either wait and try
to spend money hiring lawyers to sue a broke company for a judgement they
won't be able to pay you anyways, or you can take more shares in the .001%
chance that they'll somehow rise from the ashes and you'll get some non-zero
payout.

------
moomin
And if you think that's a good deal, I've got a bridge you might be interested
in.

------
neonnoodle
They are also offering $100 bills with Elizabeth Holmes' face on them.

------
uwootm8
We'll offer you a fraction of zero if you agree not to sue us

Brilliant

